# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  تنزيل افاست 8 avast! Internet Security 8.0.1479.32 RC1 افاست 2013 انترنت سكيورتى

## mohamed73

تنزيل avast! Internet Security 8.0.1479.32 RC1 افاست 2013 انترنت سكيورتى افاست 8         برنامج افاست  الحزمة الأمنية المتكاملة avast!  Internet Security 8.0.1479.32 RC1 يؤمن هويتك وبياناتك الشخصية الأخرى و  يمنع هجمات القراصنة و  يوقف رسائل البريد المزعجة و حيل التصيد وحجز  الفيروسات وبرامج التجسس، وغيرها من أنواع البرمجيات الخبيثة ويوفر التسوق و  الخدمات المصرفية أكثر أماناً عبر الإنترنت وتشغيل البرامج الخطرة ضمن  بيئة اختبارية (خارج جهازك الحاسب) و يتيح لك تصفح الإنترنت ضمن بيئة  اختبارية (خارج جهازك الحاسب) وتدفقات تحديثات قاعدة تعريفات الفيروسات في  الوقت-الحقيقي والتحديث التلقائى لقاعدة بيانات الفيروسات وغير ذلك الكثير  ستكتشفه بنفسك         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

